# لغة الدموع؟؟؟؟تعرف تقراها



## yousteka (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لغة الدموع ............​
هي اللغة التي يجيدها الانسان...... يتكلمها وهو خارج من احشاء امه...

هي اللغة التي يتكلمها الانسان دون معلم .......

هي اللغة التي تغلب حين يعجز الانسان عن التعبير.......

هي اللغة التي تفرض نفسها في اصعب المواقف .......

وفي غمرة الافراح .

هي التعبير الصادق للتائب النادم

الراجع الى الله من اعماق قلبه .


هي اللغة التي يتقنها جميع الناس ........


من في الناس لم يتكلم بالدموع ........ ؟


كما انها لغة الفرح الزائد


ولغة الندم ولغة الصلاة .......

ولغة الوداع ولغة المريض العاجز ......

ولغة الحساسية الرقيقة ...

وما اجمل ما تطلبه النفس حينما تصلي في صلاة نصف الليل

لكي ابكي على كبريائي وقسوتي وعدم محبتي ......

ربنا يعطينا قوة ومحبة ويحافظ على بناته واولاده المسيحيين .............





لو كنت اعمل يا حجر ما يخفيه القدر لنزعت قلبي ووزعت قلبا من حجر ......​


منقول​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوغ راااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااا

وكلام جميل اوى 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## سيزار (30 أكتوبر 2008)

وما اجمل ما تطلبه النفس حينما تصلي في صلاة نصف الليل

لكي ابكي على كبريائي وقسوتي وعدم محبتي ......

**************************

الله على موضوعك يوستيكا حلو بجد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل  يا يوستيكا 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدا 
مشكورة على تعبك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*لو كنت اعمل يا حجر ما يخفيه القدر لنزعت قلبي ووزعت قلبا من حجر


كلام جميل قوي 

مرسي يوستيكا

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

"لغة الدموع تعبر عن القلب الموجوع"
موضعك جميل وننتطر المزيد
وربنا يباركك


----------



## god love 2011 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رووووووووووووووووعه بجد ميرسى ليكى كتيررررررررررررر على الموضوع تسلم ايدك وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​


----------



## captive2010 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*لغه الدموع*

_*

لغة الدموع 

هي اللغة التي يجيدها الإنسان ...يتكلمها و هو خارج من أحشاء أمه.. 


هي اللغة التي يتكلمها الإنسان بدون معلم .... 



هي اللغة التي تغلب حينما يعجز اللسان عن التعبير. 



هي اللغة التي تفرض نفسها في أحلك المواقف 


و في غمرة الأفراح. 



هي التعبير الصادق للتائب النادم 

الراجع إلي الله من أعماق قلبه .


هي اللغة التي يتقنها جميع الناس. 

من في الناس لم يتكلم بالدموع ...... 



كما أنها لغة الفرح الزائد .... .

و لغة الندم المحبط و لغة الصلاة الحارة.....

و لغة الوداع المفرق و لغة المريض العاجز ...... 

و لغة الحساسية الرقيقة..

و ما أجمل ما تطلبه النفس حينما تصلي في صلاة نصف الليل الخدمة الثانية 

( أعطني يارب ينابيع دموع كثيرة كما أعطيت منذ القديم للمرأة 

الخاطئة ) 

لكي أبكي علي كبريائي و قسوتي و عدم محبتي*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*

موضوع جميل يا مينا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*

شكرا مينا
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## candy shop (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*

هو بصراحه موضوع رااااائع 

وصعب يقتبس منه جمله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا مينا
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



_شكرا  لمرورك نورت الموضوع​_​


----------



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مينا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> مودتى​



_شكرا  لمرورك نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*



candy shop قال:


> هو بصراحه موضوع رااااائع
> 
> وصعب يقتبس منه جمله
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



_شكرا  لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## رانا (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*

فعلا الدموع هى التى تعبر عن مشاعر الانسان
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*



رانا قال:


> فعلا الدموع هى التى تعبر عن مشاعر الانسان
> ربنا يبارك​


_
شكرا لمرورك نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*



> *و ما أجمل ما تطلبه النفس حينما تصلي في صلاة نصف الليل الخدمة الثانية
> 
> ( أعطني يارب ينابيع دموع كثيرة كما أعطيت منذ القديم للمرأة
> 
> ...


 
ميرسي يا مينا 
بجد موضوعك رائع
تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*

مرسى مينا على الموضع بس انا لا احب هذه الغه لانى عنيت منها كتير يامه تكلمة بها كفيه كده اوى صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## eriny roro (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لغه الدموع*

موضوعك رائع جدا
 فعلا ما اجمل لغة الدموع


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*رد: لغه الدموع*



> هي التعبير الصادق للتائب النادم
> 
> الراجع إلي الله من أعماق قلبه


*
صح يا كابتيف 
وخوصا لما بكى بطرس لما انكر يسوع وكان تائبا وربنا سامحه
ياريت كان يهوذا عمل كدة ومشنقش نفسه 
ميرسى جدا للموضوع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## botros_22 (2 فبراير 2009)

*لغة الدموع*



*لغة الدموع* 

















هي اللغة التي يجيدها الإنسان ...يتكلمها و هو 
خارج من أحشاء أمه.. 


هي اللغة التي يتكلمها الإنسان بدون معلم .... 



هي اللغة التي تغلب حينما يعجز اللسان عن 
التعبير. 



هي اللغة التي تفرض نفسها في أحلك المواقف 


و في غمرة الأفراح. 



هي التعبير الصادق للتائب النادم 

الراجع إلي الله من أعماق قلبه .


هي اللغة التي يتقنها جميع الناس. 

من في الناس لم يتكلم بالدموع ...... 



كما أنها لغة الفرح الزائد .... .

و لغة الندم المحبط و لغة الصلاة الحارة.....

و لغة الوداع المفرق و لغة المريض العاجز ...... 

و لغة الحساسية الرقيقة..

و ما أجمل ما تطلبه النفس حينما تصلي في صلاة 
نصف الليل الخدمة الثانية 

( أعطني يارب ينابيع دموع كثيرة كما أعطيت 
منذ القديم للمرأة الخاطئة ) 


لكي أبكي علي كبريائي و قسوتي و عدم محبتي



منقووول​


----------



## merna lovejesus (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى كتير


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

تسلم ايديك يا بطرس على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## cuteledia (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

*الموضوع جميل اوي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

موضوع جميل اووووووووووووى يا بطرس

شكراااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

جميل جداااااااا يا بطرس

موضوع رائع

ربنما يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا بطرس 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

موضوع رووووعة يابطرس بجد
ميرسي ليك كتير​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

*موضوع رائع جدا

شكرا بطرس

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

شكرا ليك موضوعك جميل


----------



## botros_22 (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



merna lovejesus قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى ميرسى كتير


 
شكرا لمرورك يا ميرنا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> تسلم ايديك يا بطرس على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااائع​
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك تعبك​





شكرا لمرورك الملكة العراقية

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



cuteledia قال:


> *الموضوع جميل اوي​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​





شكرا لمرورك يا cuteledia

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووووووووووى يا بطرس
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااا ليك
> ...





شكرا لمرورك يا كاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

_*لغه الدموع بنظرى هى لغه صعب تتقارن بغيرها من اللغات 
لانها لغه بتعبر عن اللسان والقلب والحواس كلها لما يعجزوا عن التعبير 
وهى اكتر لغه بيحن ليها يسوع وميستحملهاش على خدودنا
ميرسىىىىىىى كتير للموضوع
*_


----------



## وليم تل (4 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

شكرا بطرس
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااااااا يا بطرس
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ربنما يبارك مجهودك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع يا بطرس
> 
> 
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



y_a_r_a قال:


> موضوع رووووعة يابطرس بجد
> 
> 
> ميرسي ليك كتير​




شكرا لمرورك يا y_a_r_a

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا​*
> 
> *شكرا بطرس*
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا مايكل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



مارلين ابراهيم قال:


> شكرا ليك موضوعك جميل


 

شكرا لمرورك يا مارلين

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

_



هي اللغة التي تغلب حينما يعجز اللسان عن 
التعبير.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلم ايدك يا بطرس
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



كيريا قال:


> _*لغه الدموع بنظرى هى لغه صعب تتقارن بغيرها من اللغات *_
> _*لانها لغه بتعبر عن اللسان والقلب والحواس كلها لما يعجزوا عن التعبير *_
> _*وهى اكتر لغه بيحن ليها يسوع وميستحملهاش على خدودنا*_
> _*ميرسىىىىىىى كتير للموضوع*_


 
شكرا لمرورك يا كيريا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بطرس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا وليم تل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك يا بطرس_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_


 
شكرا لمرورك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

موضوع جميل اوووووووووووي 
ميرسي يا بطرس
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



> و ما أجمل ما تطلبه النفس حينما تصلي في صلاة
> نصف الليل الخدمة الثانية
> 
> ( أعطني يارب ينابيع دموع كثيرة كما أعطيت
> ...


 *موضوع جميل يا بطرس
ميررسى وربنا يباركك*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

*ميرسى بطرس
موضوع رائع
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## botros_22 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



sosana قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووووووي
> ميرسي يا بطرس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
شكرا لمرورك يا sosana

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا بطرس*
> *ميررسى وربنا يباركك*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا Dona Nabil

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى بطرس​*
> *موضوع رائع*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​




شكرا لمرورك يا بريسكلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*

*هى اكتر لغه بتعبر عن الا جوانا سمكن مبنعرفش نتكلم بس الدموع كمان بتريح
ميرسىىىىىىىى جدااا للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## botros_22 (15 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لغة الدموع*



st athanasius قال:


> *هى اكتر لغه بتعبر عن الا جوانا سمكن مبنعرفش نتكلم بس الدموع كمان بتريح*
> *ميرسىىىىىىىى جدااا للموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
شكرا لمرورك يا st athanasius

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------

